# my cute pair of gobies *update, they just spawned*



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

update: just noticed they spawned  post 13

i cant get over how cute these little guys are, they follow each other all over the tank, their faces almost remind me of a frog.

























and a couple shots from a few weeks ago 

















i love gobies! if u wanna try these or shellies or other cool tanganyikans, consider joining the reserve stock group buy


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Really cute! Are they very active or do they tend to stay in one area?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

they move around the tank together checking the sand for food like gobies do, and they almost seem to play hide and seek theyl stare at you and when you get close and look at them, theyl go hide somewhere else and then peek around the corner at you. since they have deflated swim bladders they dont swim around like normal fish they kind of hop around its pretty neat. they can swim too they just look almost like a bumblebee or somethin when they do and if they try to stay in one place they have to use those big pectoral fins which makes them shake side to side like a puppy i love these fish 

theyre very playful too in a community tank, heres a pic of my other goby waldo (the only fish i have with a name, says something about their personality  )
he used to play hide and seek with the yellow lab i had, yellow lab has since been rehomed.





here is waldo sifting sand when he was younger


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

What kind of goby are they?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

TomC said:


> What kind of goby are they?


waldo is a Tanganicodus irsacae Moba

the pair are Eretmodus cyanostictus Makobola Blue Throat

they are all from here: http://www.reservestockcichlids.com/home.php?cat=19
he has 5 varieties to choose from atm 
you can read more about the differences here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/gobies.php


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I think gobies are a must have in any tanganyikan community tank. Nice contrast in personalties to the other fish. Nice pics!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> I think gobies are a must have in any tanganyikan community tank. Nice contrast in personalties to the other fish. Nice pics!


yep, and theyre something i never see locally so if you wouldnt have told me about them i probably wouldnt have known to order them last time  im ordering more to try and get waldo a ladyfriend.
i love gobies theyre my fav, shellies are probably second


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Doug just told me the tangan moba's hes got right now are 1.5" and waldo is 2" so im going to order 3 and hope for the best


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

What a neat site (RSC) - some really beautiful fish there, I love the featherfins too


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Keri said:


> What a neat site (RSC) - some really beautiful fish there, I love the featherfins too


yeah he has some beautiful fish at great prices and last time every single one arrived alive and in good condition, i also have some white chaitika altolamp calvus from him and theyre stunning (imo) i ordered 4 and he shipped 6  nice guy

doing another group buy from him now, deadline to pay me to get on the order is friday the 25th
heres the thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sale...ock-cichlids-good-quality-tanganyikans-13847/

feel free to pm me if you want to get on it


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Mferko said:


> yeah he has some beautiful fish at great prices and last time every single one arrived alive and in good condition, i also have some white chaitika altolamp calvus from him and theyre stunning (imo) i ordered 4 and he shipped 6  nice guy
> 
> doing another group buy from him now, deadline to pay me to get on the order is friday the 25th
> heres the thread: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/sale...ock-cichlids-good-quality-tanganyikans-13847/
> ...


Thanks mferko - I no longer have an African tank  I wouldn't have much difficulty convincing my husband though, he loves cichlids .... maybe some day! lol


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Keri said:


> Thanks mferko - I no longer have an African tank  I wouldn't have much difficulty convincing my husband though, he loves cichlids .... maybe some day! lol


im sure there will be more orders in the future


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

they just spawned, the female has a huuge mouthful of eggs one even looks like its stuck to her upper lip her mouth is so full lol


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

They really are very cute; they almost have loach or cory-like eyes. Congrats on the spawn!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> They really are very cute; they almost have loach or cory-like eyes. Congrats on the spawn!


thanks, theyre a pleasure to keep, hopefully all goes well


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

snapped some quick pics with the dslr and mannaged to get one where u can clearly see one of the eggs in her mouth and u can see the skin of her buccal cavity is stretched so full with eggs its translucent in some areas and u can see the bright orange eggs thru it, look below and to the right of her mouth (her left side) and u can see 2 of them in the second pic, one in the top one


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

love love love the gobies


----------

